

Ask HN: Is it wrong to write another Syslogd? - indrora

HN Hivemind:<p>Ive ended up writing a (rather simple) distributed syslogd (I'll be posting the code on GitHub in a week or two, once I've gotten the code REALLY matured) using C# and basic threading. So far, I've outclassed syslog-ng (I can handle 12k/msgs a minute on a 900Mhz P3 and have the load &#60;2, while syslog-ng can only handle 4k/msgs a minute with a load of &#62;6)<p>So, is it wrong to write /another/ syslogd implementation?
======
bediger
Absolutely not wrong: this is the kind of thing that drives progress. You may
not get all that many takers, though

